# Looking for a Scott Speedster S30 around Miami



## dinzi (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm really surprised. I'm from Germany living in Mexico and I wanted to buy a road bike. I was looking around the net and I thought the Speedster S30 could be a great choice.
I booked a flight to Miami and started looking around in the Miami area for bike shops. 
Most of them never answered to my mails and the shops who answered were very nice but they wanted me to order it without a test ride.

Now I'm looking for the possibility to have a test ride before I have to buy it.

Does anybody knows a Scott shop were I can find the Speedster S30 size 60 or so for a test ride???

I'll be in Miami from the 3rd of August for 4 days.

thanks


----------



## damonripper (Jul 9, 2009)

Search on Scott's site for complete list http://scottusa.com

A couple I know of for sure are 

Elite - http://www.elitecycle.net/
Alex's (Broward) - http://alexbicycles.com

Happy hunting!


----------

